# such stuff as dreams are made on



## Theseus (Apr 1, 2018)

Ποια είναι στα ελληνικά τα λόγια του Πρόσπερο στην Τρικυμία 'Our revels now are ended' μέχρι 'and our little lives are rounded with a sleep'.

Prospero:
Our revels now are ended. These our actors,
As I foretold you, were all spirits, and
Are melted into air, into thin air:
And like the baseless fabric of this vision,
The cloud-capp'd tow'rs, the gorgeous palaces,
The solemn temples, the great globe itself,
Yea, all which it inherit, shall dissolve,
And, like this insubstantial pageant faded,
Leave not a rack behind. We are such stuff
As dreams are made on; and our little life
Is rounded with a sleep.

Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων, ω Νίκελ!:):)


----------



## daeman (Apr 1, 2018)

...
Μετάφραση Ιάκωβου Πολυλά (εκδ. 1913)

Τώρα οι ξεφάντωσές μας έπαυσαν· τούτοι οι παραστάτες μας,
καθώς σας προείπα, ήταν όλοι πνεύματα,
και εσκόρπισαν στον αέρα, στον λεπτόν αέρα·
και, ίσα με τ' αθεμέλιωτο κτίριο τούτου του οράματος,
οι νεφελοστεφάνωτοι πύργοι, τα λαμπρά παλάτια, 
οι ιεροί ναοί, και αυτή η μεγάλη σφαίρα, 
ναι, και όσα χωράει, όλα θα λυώσουν 
και όπως τ' ανυπόστατο τούτο θέαμα εσβύσθη,
ομοίως κ' εκείνα μήτε τρίμμα θ' αφήσουν κατόπι τους· είμεθα φτειασμένοι
ωσάν τα ονείρατα, και τη μικρή ζωή μας
περιζώνει ένας ύπνος.



Μετάφραση Κωνσταντίνου Θεοτόκη (1914)

Τώρα οι ξεφάντωσές μας ετελειώσαν. 
Αυτοί οι θεατρίνοι που είδατε ήταν όλοι,
ως σας προείπα, ξωτικά κι ελυώσαν
στον αέρα· στον άβαρον αέρα.
Και όμοια με το αθεμέλιωτο το χτίριο
του όνειρου αυτού, κ' οι πύργοι που τα νέφη
τούς κουκουλόνουν, τα λαμπρά παλάτια,
και οι άχραντοι οι ναοί, κι αυτή η μεγάλη
σφαίρα, κ' οι κάτοικοί της, ναι, θα λυώσουν·
και καθώς αποσβήννεται και τούτο
το θέαμα το ανυπόστατο, ούτε αχνό
πίσω τους δε θ' αφήσουν. Καμωμένοι
είμαστε απ' των ονείρων την ουσία,
και ζώνει ο ύπνος τη μικρή ζωή μας.


Sir John Gielgud in Peter Greenaway's _Prospero's Books_






More from The Tempest: *Shakespeare's The Tempest*

More from the Bard: *Shakespeare, Σαίξπηρ, Σέξπιρ (what's in a name?): Λεξιλογιακές αναφορές στον Βάρδο*


----------



## daeman (Apr 1, 2018)

...
Epilogue (_A Secret Life_) - Marianne Faithfull






Music: Angelo Badalamenti
Lyrics: William Shakespeare


----------



## Theseus (Apr 1, 2018)

Χίλια ευχαριστώ, 'Μάνε, για αυτή τη απάντηση και το άλλο υλικό. Νομίζω ότι απαράμιλλη είναι η φωνή του Σερ Τζον. Αυτό το άρθρο ίσως το βρεις ενδιαφέρον:-
http://articles.latimes.com/2000/may/23/entertainment/ca-32909.


----------



## nickel (Apr 1, 2018)

Ο Νίκελ, αργά το βράδυ, θα σας βάλει άλλες Τρικυμίες. Διότι ως τώρα γιόρταζε την πρωταπριλιά.


----------



## Theseus (Apr 1, 2018)

Εμπρός, απόλαυσέ την, μέχρι οι ξεφάντωσές σου να τελειώσουν.:)


----------



## nickel (Apr 1, 2018)

:)

Εδώ είμαστε:

Τα γλέντια μας τελείωσαν τώρα. Τούτοι που έπαιζαν,
καθώς σου προείπα, όλοι ήταν πνεύματα και λιώσανε,
γίνανε αέρας, αέρας διάφανος· και σαν
το αθέμελο οικοδόμημα στο θέαμα τούτο,
πύργοι νεφελοσκέπαστοι, τρανά παλάτια,
καμαρωτοί ναοί, κι αυτή η μεγάλη η σφαίρα,
ναι, κι όλα οσά ’χει επάνω της, θα διαλυθούν,
θ’ αφανιστούν σαν τούτο τ’ άυλο θέαμα κι ούτε
πίσω άχνα δε θ’ αφήσουν· είμαστε απ’ την ύλη
που ’ναι φτιαγμένα τα όνειρα· και τη ζωούλα μας
την περιβάλλει ολόγυρα ύπνος. 
*(Μετάφραση Βασίλη Ρώτα, 1969)*

Το πανηγύρι τελείωσε. Κι όλοι αυτοί οι θεατρίνοι,
όπως σου είχα πει, ήτανε Πνεύματα που διαλύθηκαν
στον αέρα, γίναν αέρας διάφανος. Και ακριβώς
όπως το αέρινο υλικό αυτού του πράγματος, έτσι κι οι πύργοι
που αγγίζουνε τα σύννεφα, τα υπέροχα παλάτια,
οι άχραντοι ναοί, κι αυτή η ίδια η τεράστια σφαίρα
και όσα είν’ απάνω της, ναι, όλα θα διαλυθούν,
και, όπως εξαφανίστηκε αυτό το άυλο θέαμα, θα σβήσουν
όλα και δε θα μείνει ούτε ίχνος τους.
Είμαστε όλοι φτιαγμένοι από υλικά ονείρων·
και η ασήμαντη ζωή μας περιβάλλεται από ύπνο.
*(Μετάφραση Ερρίκου Μπελιέ, 2000)*

Κάπου κάποτε είχα γράψει ότι οι δυο τελευταίοι στίχοι θα έπρεπε να είναι περίπου:

Από τη στόφα των ονείρων είμαστε καμωμένοι
και η μικρή μας η ζωή από ύπνο ξεκινά και σε ύπνο πηγαίνει.


----------



## Theseus (Apr 2, 2018)

Ευχ, Νίκελ. Αντικατόπτριζουν καλύτερα οι ξαναγραμμένοι στίχοι σου την έννοια του αρχικού Σαίξπηρ. Σε ποιο ποιητικό μέτρο βρίσκονται; Αυτό που ξέρω είναι ότι ριμάρουν.:)


----------



## nickel (Apr 2, 2018)

Theseus said:


> Σε ποιο ποιητικό μέτρο βρίσκονται;



Τι ζητάς τώρα... Αν έγραφα ή μετέφραζα ποίηση, δεν θα δούλευα ποτέ με κάποιο αυστηρό παραδοσιακό μέτρο, μόνο με ρυθμούς που θα ικανοποιούσαν το είδος του λόγου.


----------



## Theseus (Apr 2, 2018)

Συγγνώμη, Νίκελ. Δεν έχω κανένα παράπονο καθόλου και τίποτα δεν ζητώ. Ρώτησα μόνο μήπως κάτι μου διέφυγε.


----------



## Earion (Apr 2, 2018)

Τι ζητάς τώρα ... Don't take it that literally, Theseus. Nickel means it loosely: "Were I to embark on explaining, the answer would be long."



Theseus said:


> Σε ποιο ποιητικό μέτρο βρίσκονται;


 I would phrase it better: Με ποιο ποιητικό μέτρο είναι γραμμένοι, or Ποιο ποιητικό μέτρο ακολουθούν.


----------



## Theseus (Apr 2, 2018)

Σ' ευχαριστώ, Εάριων, και στα δυο!


----------

